
Please Stop “Geeking Out”, help others understand and help simplify - maxdesiatov
http://www.daedtech.com/please-stop-geeking-out/
======
TrevorJ
I don't really agree with this. We do people a dis-service if our goal is to
simplify things rather than help equip people with the knowledge and skills
they need to truly understand a subject.

Things can only _be_ simplified and abstracted when there are people who are
willing to get into the weeds and 'geek out' about the hard to understand and
hard to explain stuff. A lot of that knowledge is hard earned, through great
perseverance and personal discipline. There is joy in that which many people
miss out on. I wish _more_ people indulged in geeking out.

